
The Painting Behind the Door - prismatic
https://www.tabletmag.com/sections/arts-letters/articles/de-kooning-art-theft
======
dreamcompiler
Fascinating story.

Unfortunately -- as is all too common now -- the page would be perfectly
presentable with plain HTML but the unnecessary Javascript makes it all but
unusable. Zooming the photos on mobile causes half the page to go blank,
there's some kind of floating icon at the bottom that covers the text, and the
page refuses to load at all without Javascript. Some VP of design must be
exceedingly proud of himself/herself.

------
Darkphibre
Holy mackerel... nearly 20k words! Just be aware this is a rather deep rabbit
hole. :)

~~~
smitty1e
And I suppose that the art has its audience.

